
Elon Musk says he's going to buy $20M of Tesla stock - Alupis
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/17/elon-musk-intends-to-buy-20-million-of-tesla-stock.html
======
Latteland
I heard this idea that this is his way to "pay Tesla back" for the 20million
fee they have to pay. He's buying 20 million of new tesla stock with his own
money.

